# Momo attacked a puppy.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don;t know what to do.

I didn;t know these dogs were in the hallway. I opened the door to take Bruno outside,and Momo rushed out and the mom dog attacked,and Momo attacked the dog and the puppy.

Should I put her down? My mom says to wait and see what happens,but I don;t know.

I've given her so many chances.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Why would you put the dog down? Because it is dog aggressive ?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Not only DA she's HA too.

This was the last straw for me. it was a tiny puppy.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> Not only DA she's HA too.
> 
> This was the last straw for me. it was a tiny puppy.


Was the pup injured badly?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

From what I know the puppies were NOT on leashes. The mom was,but the puppies weren't.

Momo rushed out,and the mom dog attacked momo and the puppy got in the way I think,but I don;t know exactly.

I was getting bruno inside cause he was on a leash.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

I would consider it if she has shown definite signs of HA... But only if you are sure about the HA... DA is a different story, if you are willing to put the dog down only for DA then this breed is not for you and you should find a responsible owner to take her.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don;t know. They said it was bleeding,and they rished it to the vet,it was yelping.
But I wont know till they get back I guess.
If they even talk to me. They were pretty pissed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Putting a pit down for DA is totally wrong in my eyes. They were bred to be this way. You need to take precautions with dogs that have severe DA. I would crate her and make sure when its time to come out to potty she has her leash on as soon as she comes outta the crate. Crating and rotating is not a bad life for these dogs if they have equal time for playing and training and lots of love. Always make sure if you are going out or opening the door she is either on leash or in her crate so she can't bolt out the door. I would also take her to obedience training and teach her distractions so she can learn to ignore other dogs while out on walks or even on your porch. Just make sure she is always leashed outside of corse.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you should kill the dog, and the sooner the better, we dont need anymore pitbull mixes or APBT running around thats HA! You should have culled that dog the first you found out about the HA. Dont tell me its too hard of a decision to make, I just made it, yes its hard but its the right one!

and the last straw shouldnt have been dog agression, as that is a normal trait in the APBT!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The guy was kicking momo in the head too. even after she had stopped attacking.but the mom dog kept attacking momo even after momo stopped.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

First off.. please let me extend my sincerest apologies to you in this matter. Secondly, if you don't mind me asking, what is MoMo mixed with? I'm sorry.. I don't remember reading that in any of your threads. Now, if she's apbt mix, then DA is to be expected, and IMO, this wouldn't warrant her being put down. I don't think this type of situation would warrant any dog being put down as the momma dog was just protecting her pup. I truly hope that you can resolve this issue without it being the next headline in the paper. No offense there, but I speak my mind when I have something to say. Now.. first thing to do is to rectify the situation however is possible.. pay for the vet bills for the owner of the momma and pup and accept responsibility for your dog's actions. Pardon me for asking this, but you live in an apartment building right? Do you not have a peep hole on the door that allows you to look outside before you open your door? If so, I would strongly recommend using this feature from now on, to prevent anything like this from happening in the future. That's really all the advice I can offer at this time, but please be sure to keep us posted on anything/everything you find out.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Momo is NOT a pit bull! She's a pug mix.

And yes,she does have selective HA aka kids,and most guys.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I did look out the peep hole,they weren't there,I think they had opened their door the same time I did.

I'm not sure what she's mixed with. I knocked on the door to ask if the dog was ok,and that was before they noticed it was bleeding and they slammed the door in my face after I offered to take it to the vet and pay for it.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> First off.. please let me extend my sincerest apologies to you in this matter. Secondly, if you don't mind me asking, what is MoMo mixed with? I'm sorry.. I don't remember reading that in any of your threads. Now, if she's apbt mix, then DA is to be expected, and IMO, this wouldn't warrant her being put down. I don't think this type of situation would warrant any dog being put down as the momma dog was just protecting her pup. I truly hope that you can resolve this issue without it being the next headline in the paper. No offense there, but I speak my mind when I have something to say. Now.. first thing to do is to rectify the situation however is possible.. pay for the vet bills for the owner of the momma and pup and accept responsibility for your dog's actions. Pardon me for asking this, but you live in an apartment building right? Do you not have a peep hole on the door that allows you to look outside before you open your door? If so, I would strongly recommend using this feature from now on, to prevent anything like this from happening in the future. That's really all the advice I can offer at this time, but please be sure to keep us posted on anything/everything you find out.


:goodpost:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Not only DA she's HA too.
> 
> *This was the last straw for me.* it was a tiny puppy.


Ok.. you say this above.. then you go on to say this later on in this thread..



Xiakho said:


> And yes,she does have selective HA aka kids,and most guys.


I'm not trying to be a pot stirrer here, but this is the second thread I've read by you where you contradict yourself. HA is still HA and shouldn't be tolerated if you own any breed of dog, IMO. The statement you made yourself bolded in red should be your answer. But please, be sure you make every attempt possible to rectify the situation at hand. That's all I can offer you at this point.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I firmly believe other than protection dogs, trained for a purpose. ANY dog showing these signs of unprovoked HA, should be put down.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

How did I contradict myself?!? I said she had HA I've always said that! I've posted several times about her and the neighbor kid.
But I was always sure to be careful when letting her out,this was a mistake,and it may have cost a dog it's life. Now I've got the,if this was the kid in the hallway,would she have done the same thing?
I've covered up for her for to long. I;ve tried to make it work,trainers etc...But I just can't trust her. I just have a hard time killing an animal,shes still so young.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

Your really doing the irrasponsable thing by not putting the dog down the first you found out about this trait. 

you can put her down young, for the right reason. mine wasnt even 2 yet when i had to cull her. you just do the right thing.

you can recify your mistake by putting her down now.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I know. I keep telling myself that,and people keep telling me. OH she can be trained. blah blah blah... But I just can't risk it anymore.
I tried. I really did. I just feel that I failed her. It's so hard for me.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

HA is not a trainable trait.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

From what I recall about your past posts, Momo gives you a lot of trouble. IMO HA should not be tolerated in any breed, even small dogs like pugs. If Momo had killed a puppy, the media could have distorted it as your pit bull killed a puppy. 

A pug should not be DA, and I have never met a HA pug, though many curly tailed asian breeds do tend to run more HA than other breeds, I always thought pugs were the exception, they are generally happy comical dogs who love people and other dogs.

My heart goes out to you, but you have said you can't foster because of Momo's DA, and honestly how can you have kids, or even invite friends over with kids while having Momo? If you had space (like an isolated outside run) to safely contain her away from other people and dogs, it would be different, but you don't and this accident could happen again. If you can't make the decision to put her down, I would at very least get a gate to extend around your door on the inside, so you can pass into a safe zone before opening the door, if you can't do that based on space or logistics, crate her before opening that door for any reason, if you go out, crate her so she can't get out when you come back in etc.

Good luck, and I'm sorry this has happened.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I made the call 5:30pm tomorrow.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The puppy did die.
I feel so bad. But my apt. manager is really cool with it. And she said that the ppl next door are really good ppl,and to just give them some time.
they will eventually forgive me I hope. I just feel so bad right now.
I am a big dog person,and even though this was an accident,I blame myself.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry it's come to this. I feel bad that I don't even know your name, other than your screen name. I feel in this instance you've made the right decision, as only you can know what's best for your dog and your household. I do also extend my deepest condolences to the family who lost their puppy.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Nvm sorry read more posts and see that she is being put down.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Im sorry to hear that your dog is being put down. This situation was totally avoidable. Take it as a lesson learned and to be more cautious when you are leaving your apartment with your pups. 

I too had to learn this the hard way, except i was on the other end, a rottie rushed into my apartment and attacked one of my dogs.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like I have no choice in the matter anyway. Animal control came and she was deemed vicious for killing the pup,and they were suppose to take her tonight,but let me keep her till tomorrow.

But I have to put her down earlier. No choice in the matter at all.

I paid for the cremation of the pup($165 way to high if you ask me). The owner wanted to keep the ashes.

I don;t want to live across from these people anymore. I can't face them.
They lost one of their pups,and I lost my dog of 4 1/2 years and all the money in my bank account.

I am very glad that they didn't try and blame Bruno however. VERY glad, cause he did NOTHING!

It was just out of all our control.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear the outcome of this story.  *hugs* This last night with her is going to be a hard one but just let her know you love her and that she will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I don;t know what to do.
> 
> I didn;t know these dogs were in the hallway. I opened the door to take Bruno outside,and Momo rushed out and the mom dog attacked,and Momo attacked the dog and the puppy.
> 
> ...


Your dog went outside where it ran into by surprise a mother dog with pups. A mother dog is naturally going to be protective and defensive of her pups. Your dog was only defending himself against an attack. How plain was that? Things happen. Surprises and startled dogs. It was an accident, don't make more of it. Apoligize, make ammends anyway you have to, be more careful and go on with life.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so angry at the other poster, I know that post was met for me,and I keep telling them Momo IS NOT a pit bull, but they don;t listen.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry that this happened. I don't know anything whatsoever about pugs, so, no real advice to offer. Just sincere apologies for the whole situation. Try to make the dog's last days good.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm gonna feed her till she gets sick.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry to hear she is being put down... Don't feed her till she get sick lol, just show her love and play with her. Let her know you love her is all... Again sorry ((((HuGs))))


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

What I don't understand is the incident, the puppy being cremated, rushed to the vet, shelter coming out and decision made all in a couple of hours? Isn't that the timeline on this post?? The shelter determines your dog is to be put to sleep in a few hours?? No defending of the charges, no investigation???


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don;t really get it either,but since the dog died,he said the law(Renton law maybe?) says that any dog who maims/kills a human or domesticated animal is deemed vicious and has to be put down.
I have no choice at all.

I've lost everything, all my money,and my dog. And they lost the pup I guess they were keeping out of the litter.

This guy breeds his dog. This time with a rottie. his dog is a Jack Russel.

It's sickening. But I'm trying to be the bigger person here and give them what they want.
I paid for the cremation of their dog like they asked.

I'm still mad that those pups were let to wander on the floor outside their door. They were not leashed,and had they not been on the floor and in the guys hands,this never would have happened.

But I'm not trying to blame them,it was an accident,it's just unfortunate 2 lives have to be lost.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry, I'd have to fight it. It would be understandable if the dog on purpose went after another dog and killed it. But the dog (sounds to me) like was defending himself against a mother dog attacking him. I didn't think defending one's self was against the law?? When dogs get into a fight they don't desern anything but survival. I've seen two dogs that were raised together, friends, and a fight happen say amongst three or four other dogs and the the whole shabang turn on one dog. Even the friend dog will help the others attack. It's all about ganging up and usually the weakest is the one that gets killed or ganged up on. The puppy just happened to be in the crossfire. Dogs don't seem to be to wise when they are in that mode.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

No, they don;t. I wish they were.
I wish this whole mess never happened.


----------



## animal lover (Jul 21, 2010)

wow all i can say is im sorry to hear this


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. I'm sending you a hug. Give Momo a hug for me too. It is a sad day for both of you. I know how hard it to put down a dog you care for so deeply just know in your heart that Momo loves you and will with her last breath. She knew nothing but love and understanding with you.

When the time is right you will get another dog and you will fulfill Momo wish that you love another as much as you loved her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I too am sorry to hear that you have to put momo down.It's never an easy thing.My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad to be able to talk with people who understand.


----------



## rottieruff (Jul 2, 2010)

Did a little research on what you mention as the Renton Law. I see you are from washington so I found an online article about banning dangerous dogs in renton, wa. Here is a quote from the article:

In past years the city has seen serious dog attacks, including the death of a 5-year-old child in 1994.

However, most dogs that have attacked in Renton haven't been declared dangerous, because most are euthanized before a declaration is made, said Renton animal-control officer Dennis McAskill.

"With the majority of the ones I have destroyed over the years, it was deserved; these were nasty dogs," he said.

*A "dangerous dog" declaration isn't based on a dog's breed, but on a history of aggressive behavior, he said.*

"Any dog, if it's mistreated, not socialized properly or not enclosed properly, can be a danger," Corman said. "We want to be really clear, whether you own a labrador or a poodle or a pit bull that you need to take precautions and proper care."

*Dogs are declared dangerous when they either kill a domestic animal without provocation or seriously injure or kill a human without provocation.*

If a dog threatens or bites a human or domesticated animal, but doesn't cause serious harm, it can be declared "potentially dangerous." Then if it causes a minor injury again, it can also be declared dangerous.

After animal control explains the risk of having a potentially dangerous dogs, some owners decide to take their dogs to the pound to be euthanized, he said.

...It's technically illegal to bring a dangerous dog into the city limits, including on the freeway, though it's expected that an officer use discretion if people are passing through, Warren said.

City of Renton bans 'dangerous dogs' - Renton Reporter

After reading the entire article, I don't see anywhere where it says the animal MUST be put down though it states that declared dangerous dogs are illegal. Further to be deemed a dangerous dog the attack needed to be unprovoked. From how you describe the incident, the other mother dog may have provoked the attack. You might want to fight this. Or in the least, maybe try to find a shelter that will take your dog. Euthanasia may be the easiest way out but it is not always the best answer.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

rottieruff...way ta go!!! I didn't think that sounded right!!! If I was this OP they'd play hell saying that little pug was dangerous!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

One of my best friends has a pug that was deemed dangerous but the pound had help him for a week before that. He now has to be muzzled before he can go out on walks. I would look into this also I think in the short time they would have no clue. They are suppose to be taken in and quarentiened before they can be deemed dangerous.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I really wish I had read this before i put her down.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your girl my thoughts are with you


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I don;t know what to do.
> 
> I didn;t know these dogs were in the hallway. I opened the door to take Bruno outside,and Momo rushed out and the mom dog attacked,and Momo attacked the dog and the puppy.
> 
> ...


I sent you a Pm ...


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

If it is a first offense, the dog just needs to be locked up in a kennel, not euthanized. (I know people with dogs that killed another dog.) But it's a sad life for the dog, since it needs to be in a cage all day.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

This aches my heart... I'm so sorry I just got around to reading this.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm feeling a slight sense of relief now actually, I feel extremely guilty in saying that,but a huge strain was lifted from me. She caused me a lot of stress.
I loved her dearly,but she was a nut job.
I say that in the most loving way of course.
I did love her a lot, and I still miss her terribly.
Is it horrible that I want another dog already? have my eyes set on this beauty!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am so sorry you had to go through that whole ordeal! I've read your previous posts and I will say that I think you did the responsible thing in putting her down since she had been HA in the past. HA dogs are a liability so I can imagine a bunch of stress has been lifted off your shoulders. Its not a bad thing I promise you. It wasn't her fault and it wasn't your fault. It sounds like you were bullied by AC into having her put down. AC is good at things like that. Like I said you did the responsible thing since she had been HA but I totally would have challenged their deeming her dangerous. This definitely wasn't all your fault. It sounds like a big accident with both parties at fault. As for you wanting another dog, everyone grieves in their own way. It took me 2 years to get another dog after my Yeah Mamas and my Grambo died. I would let Bruno be #1 top dog for awhile. As a pit I would almost put money on it he could be happier if he had your undivided attention. You could always foster too since Bruno is used to having another dog there. :hug::hug:
Cherish her memory and know you did the responsible thing!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I actually signed up for foster :3crossing my fingers*
After Pup died(my lab) it took me over 5 years to get MoMo. 4 1/2 years after MoMo I got Bruno.
I don't know if I can wait that long again~ I think it's God's way of telling me, there's another dog out there that needs you. Cause I don't think I'd be wanting another dog so soon,if that wasn't the case.
I feel almost guilty for wanting one already.
I'm most definitely spending lots of time with Bruno,he's already figured out MoMo isn;t coming back, however,he doesn't want to get into the car now...Maybe he's afraid he wont come back too? Poor guy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had to go thru this, and my heart aches for you. As Lauren said, everyone grieves in their own way. I hope the fostering comes thru for you. 

As far as Bruno not wanting to get in the car, I would just give him some time to come around. Slowly coax him into the car, and take him some place fun, just you and him, and give him a ton of treats, lol. That'll make him feel so much better, and make him realize that going for a ride isn't a bad thing. That should help you out there. Good luck, and please keep us posted.


----------

